# Spaghetti Western Orchestra



## opium

If you haven't heard of these guys - it's 5 Australian musicians who perform the Spaghetti Western Works of Ennio Morricone:






Everybody seems to love them - I on the other hand don't. I emailed a classical music journalist from the Guardian who shares my opinion on them and I just wanted to hear your thoughts?

Ennio Morricone's motifs are fantastic - he creates a depth which the screenplay of the films alone can't. For example, take _Man With The Harmonica_ - that dissonance is one of the most dark, eerie sounds I've heard.

To me, SWO are trying to add a comical aspect to the music, which is defeating the purpose of the motifs.


----------

